# White boar



## klown (Dec 27, 2013)

I just seen a all white boar the other day and was curious if others have seen them or are they rare to see


----------



## capt stan (Dec 27, 2013)

Got this one about 15 years ago on public land. Havent seen another since.


----------



## 4x4 (Dec 27, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 27, 2013)

That has to be a rare one. in all my years I have never seen a pure white in the woods.


----------



## copperheadmike (Dec 27, 2013)

Must be the Spirit Hog, a beast with great magical powers. Some believe it is the reincarnation of past ancestors. One must be cautious when hunting such a beast, some believe that if one is shot it will transform back to it's human form...


----------



## klown (Dec 27, 2013)

I seen it on Christmas Day so it might of been a spirit hog lol


----------



## Hogwild80 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ive seen a few dont see them much though.


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 30, 2013)

The last all white hog i've seen was a huge Landrace sow  i killed  years ago.   A family moved away and released that hog into the wild.  Field dressed, she pegged the neighbors 350 pound scales.


----------



## weekender (Dec 30, 2013)

depends on where you are, there are 4 in this pic, 3 where NICEUNS


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Shot a big one a few yrs ago. Only seen 1 since then.


----------



## klown (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone didn't want to shoot one if they were super rare now I might have to go try to find him would make a nice mount


----------



## Greg45 (Dec 31, 2013)

Seen a all white one in my neck of the woods 3 years ago


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 31, 2013)

I've never seen one in the wild.

Stan, that's a cool old pic.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 31, 2013)

There used to be a lot of them in the Leesburg neck of the woods. Not so much now though.


----------



## Boar Hog (Dec 31, 2013)

I used to see/kill solid white hogs in Wilkinson co. on the old Beaver dam wma. all the time, not as many since.


----------



## robert carter (Dec 31, 2013)

Killed this one at Horse Creek wma a couple of years ago.Rc


----------



## weekender (Jan 1, 2014)

THAT'S a GOODURN Robert


----------



## robert carter (Jan 7, 2014)

I was looking through some pics and found this old one. I killed this pig on the Montgomery tract at bullard Creek WMA.RC


----------



## robert carter (Jan 7, 2014)

Another white/Blue one from horseCreek WMA...RC


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 7, 2014)

I've seen several white pigs in south GA.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool. And with long bows to boot. Nice job guys


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 30, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Cool. And with long bows to boot. Nice job guys



I tell ya what!!

I have seen some Black and White with mostly white  at PL, but dont remember seeing one all white.................thats what I am after though, one of the B & Ws


----------

